# Just had my sitting job canceled



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

so there ya have it, another job down the tube, lol  Just to catch anyone up, that cares to know, I am moving in with my sis.  She lives in Coos Bay, and has always told me I don't need to ever go back to a shelter, so she is good to her word  I get a lovely room in a nice, big modular on the coast.  Also, there should be pet-house/sitting right in the park she lives in.  I imagine there are plenty of snowbirds that like to go but don't want to leave their houses empty, and watched over.

I loaded a lot yesterday, very slowly, plus I packed in little boxes so I wouldn't be tempted to carry too much at once  The best part of packing, and walking up a flight of stairs many, many times, is the exercise, LOL!  I feel out of shape, and it's good to get my strength back.  I'll stay in touch, more so when I am settled in over there denise


----------



## Ina (Jul 22, 2014)

Denise, It is so good to hear that you've decide to stay with your sister. Now you'll be able to explore all those things that interest you. Looks like your world is turning around. :fingerscrossed::yes:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

It is good to be going to my sister's but it's very hard after all I've put into the roots I have here.  I've been back here since 2010, and so wanted to make a go of it.  Thank god for my sis because if it weren't for her, I'd be headed to a shelter.

thanks Ina


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2014)

From what you`ve said about your sis,I think this will be a really good option for you-and yes,living in a community like that could really give you opportunities for house/pet sitting jobs. Wishing you the best on your new journey!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2014)

Best of luck for you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just was yackin with my sis.  We have a plan now, this is just until December, when my birthday is, and she isn't worried about how long I stay, but we both know we prefer our own place  My sister is the most generous person I know, I am blessed, as she has little to get by on herself but we are pooling our resources  Thank Mrs. R. and thank you too RR, always love seeing your avatar  The more I think on the bright-side as Ina reminded me, the more I see all that is opening up to me, just a new start, and I can do it again  denise  PS sure blessed to have this forum.  Get pissed sometimes but I am very attached to it Well, attached to all of you


----------



## Raven (Jul 22, 2014)

Denise, I am so glad you have a sister to stay with until December. 
Keep in touch with the forum and everyone here.  I hope you will be able to take some
pictures to share with us.  I always love to see the interesting things you photograph and
post for us.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

I will for sure Raven,  there is so much up and down our coast, but I won't be traveling much.  Luckily, there is plenty just around the area  I still love macro photography, so if nothing else, those tiny things you can miss so easily, are there if I just look

Denise


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2014)

By the way,I meant to mention that I didn`t realize exactly where you live.Stalked your Facebook lol. My sisters used to have a winery in Roseburg-right on the highway between Roseburg and Winston. It was called La Garza-it`s still there but they sold it some years ago and it`s been renamed. And a very close friend left California around 1990 and,starting from scratch,developed an RV Park in Winston,right on the highway. It`s still there as well,but she divorced her husband several years ago and gave it to him. She lives in Roseburg now. But her kids went to Douglas High School-sound familiar lol?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sure  I grew up here, most of my childhood, graduated from Douglas  There is a nice, RV park on the way between Winston and Myrtle Creek.  That's probably the one, although I am sure there are others I'm not yet familiar with  There are so many wineries up here, and they seem to be doing very well

Denise


----------



## Ina (Jul 22, 2014)

Look at it this way, on your December birthday, you'll just be coming of age. In December, I'll only have been of age for only one year. Make you feel mentally younger. :wiggle:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

NO, LOL!  But thanks for the try  Yes, December could be the start of a new life, a regular income, plus what I can supplement with house-sitting or any other job I can do

thanks again Ina


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2014)

I`m pretty sure my sisters` winery was the first one up there-they bought it over 20 years ago and I remember it being the only one around when we went there back in the early 90s. We had very few vineyards here where I live at the time too-now they have pulled up all the pear and walnut orchards here (for which we have been known for many,many years) and put in all grapes. It`s crazy how this year alone,there have been acres and acres and acres of them put in-and we are in the midst of a horrific drought. Don`t know how they are getting away with it-money talks,I suppose. That probably is my friend`s RV park you`re talking about-it`s on the left hand side when you`re heading West?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

yes MrsR, it is on the left right on the river near a newer bridge, lovely site


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2014)

Wishing nothing but good luck on your move, Denise. What a great sister you have.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2014)

Everything happens for a reason, hon - even though we might never find out what that reason is. It's great that you have family there - it's the ultimate back-stop.

Coos Bay ... I've been watching a series of YouTube videos called "Redneck Restorations", where this self-professed hillbilly restores old trucks. He mentioned the other day "going all the way to Coos Bay" to pick up a new project truck, so if you ever need a 1954 Ford pickup truck to get to your jobs, give him a call.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2014)

Can you have him save me this one?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Wishing nothing but good luck on your move, Denise. What a great sister you have.



Once again, I agree with Pappy Denise!  Wishing you all the best!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Can you have him save me this one?



Sweet!

He does some really interesting projects - he did a 1948 Brill bus that I would kill for as a motor home.

The one I was watching last night was a diesel water truck (forgot what year) and he was experimenting with making a pre-heater from a discarded laundry dryer element - now to _me_ that's clever!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ah thanks Pappy  The more I am letting go of the idea of being able to stay here, for now at least, the better I am feeling, kind of like a new adventure hugs, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2014)

Glad you're sister is there for you when you need her, kudos to her and best wishes for you...maybe things will look up for you next year!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Everything happens for a reason, hon - even though we might never find out what that reason is. It's great that you have family there - it's the ultimate back-stop.
> 
> Coos Bay ... I've been watching a series of YouTube videos called "Redneck Restorations", where this self-professed hillbilly restores old trucks. He mentioned the other day "going all the way to Coos Bay" to pick up a new project truck, so if you ever need a 1954 Ford pickup truck to get to your jobs, give him a call.



We do have a lot of classic cars here, and restored, most I see.  Lots of "cruise ins" to got too   I'll have to google that guy he sounds really cool!  Thanks for your input about my move Phil.  It is good to have my sis.  I'd love to be working enough jobs that I won't have to draw my SS til later, but we'll see  I guess no one knows anything for sure about the future.  We make our plans, and than fate or destiny give us what we actually have for a future denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Can you have him save me this one?



What a beaut. Pappy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you're sister is there for you when you need her, kudos to her and best wishes for you...maybe things will look up for you next year!



I think they will, at the very least, I will have an actual income, regular.  I am hoping, like I mentioned to Phil, that I can get enough work to not have to draw it yet, but it's there, thank god  Yes, my sister is a trooper, and has always been there for me.  I hope I will always be for her as well


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2014)

I've just tuned in and I'm so glad that you have your sister. I love mine to death even though we are far apart geographically. As Phil said, everything happens for a reason and perhaps the reason is that your sister needs you too. If not now, then later. I wish both of you happy days.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks Dame,

We will do ok, we were just yackin on Yahoo messenger.  She kind of wants me around too, so for a time, it will be good for both of us.  When I get my own place, I did want to be closer to her in case she needs me.  There's one, little town up the coast about 45 min. that would be nice to live in.

thanks again for the well wishes  See you soon, Denise


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 23, 2014)

When is the actual move, Denise? Did you mention it and I missed it? (It wouldn't be the first time I missed something!)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 23, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> When is the actual move, Denise? Did you mention it and I missed it? (It wouldn't be the first time I missed something!)



I'm wanting to go tomorrow a.m. Georgia, if I can get the rest done today.  I am having some light-headedness, so calling my cardio this a.m. when their offices open.  I just got up out of my chair last night and walked about 5 ft to my slider to look outside at the sunset, and ended up leaning on the door for a few seconds, until my head cleared.  I imagine my pacer needs to be set right, and hope that's all it is.  I'd hate to think I've gone through that surgery for nothing, and they find the shortness of breath and light-headedness were something else.

I can tell you I am pretty on edge right now with all that's happening at once.  Going to my sisters is a comfort in a lot of ways, but being further from the docs that know me is not too comforting.  I'm wandering way off topic here.  I'll let anyone that wants to know though, when I head out.  Thanks for asking, and thanks for all your help these last couple months or so denise


----------



## zuzu (Jul 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hope your move goes beautifully nwlady and that you continue to be happy and healthy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Zuzu  I'm sure things will work out for the best.  Thanks again for your well-wishes


----------



## nan (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry to see you had your job canceled nwlady,I do hope your move goes smoothly and you enjoy your new surroundings.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you Nan, I know things will work out, at least they always have.  I'm kind of glad I didn't have to do the job now that I had another spell last night with dizziness etc.  Anyway, will feel better being close to my sister, and there are good docs over on the coast I'm sure.  Maybe better if I'm lucky.  I've never felt quite so insecure with "a doctor or hospital" in my life.  First, bad experience I think I've ever had.  Opened my eyes to the complaints I've heard about poor, care in my hometown.  Wanted to believe that wouldn't happen here, but it does, anyway, thank you again I'll be back online within a day or two

Denise
PS and I'll be passing out fliers like crazy looking for sitting jobs on the coast now


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2014)

Think of all the positives Denise, the Oregon coast is beautiful...enjoy the change!  :cool1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 23, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Think of all the positives Denise, the Oregon coast is beautiful...enjoy the change!  :cool1:



You're so right, it is too easy for me to "buy into" my own negative thinking.  There are lots of positives, and thanks for the reminder niters, gonna hit the hay soon, big day tomorrow, with finishing up here, and the roadtrip.  Glad it's only 100 miles, if that much denise


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 24, 2014)

Good luck with your move, Denise.

You never know, maybe you'll like Coos Bay so much that it will become your new home town


----------

